# FR: accord du participe passé avec "en" / past participle agreement with "en"



## lavinia_sterling

Bonjour,
dans cette phrase:

«des nouvelles de lui, j'en avais attendues en vain»

est-ce qu'on fait l'accord avec «des nouvelles»?

désolée de ne pas pouvoir donner plus de contexte... c'est une question de mes devoirs

merci =)

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Gil

On fait l'accord avec "en" qui remplace "des nouvelles" et a donc le même genre et le même nombre. Si on fait l'accord avec "des nouvelles", il n'y a donc pas d'erreur.


----------



## C_Langford

Actually, no, this is wrong: one does not make agreement with "en" (in Standard French). See Grevisse, paragraph 910 (mine's the 12th edition).
Example, from the same paragraph: "Voyez ces fleurs, en avez-vous cueilli?"


----------



## LV4-26

Ah, j'aime bien les questions qui divisent.

Gil, que dirais-tu :
1. _Des maisons, j'en ai construites beaucoup_
ou bien
2. _Des maisons, j'en ai construit beaucoup_

Personnellement, je dirais la 2, mais c'est plus une intuition et une question de "musique" qu'autre chose.

[...]


----------



## Gil

J'en suis aussi réduit à l'intuition et à la musique.  Je cherche encore la logique.

Deux autres exemples.
1.  Ses fraises, il les a mangées.
2.  Ses fraises, il en a mangé(es)

L'accord me semble évident dans la première phrase.
"Les" est COD.  (Il a mangé quoi?  ses fraises.)
Pourquoi j'hésite dans le cas de la deuxième?
"En" me semblait COD.  (Il a mangé quoi? de ses fraises.)
Intercaler un "de" rend-il subitement les fraises autre chose que COD parce qu'il ne les a pas toutes mangées?

Les anglophones qui apprennent le français tardivement sont meilleurs que nous pour expliquer ces choses...


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> Les anglophones qui apprennent le français tardivement sont meilleurs que nous pour expliquer ces choses...


 C'est tout à fait vrai.

J'ai la même hésitation que toi concernant ton deuxième exemple et la même certitude pour le premier.


----------



## marget

Here's my understanding of the rules of agreement of the past participle:

[...]

2) For verbs conjugated with avoir and for verbs used pronominally, (reflexive, reciprocal...), the past partciple agrees with a *preceding direct* object noun or pronoun.

Il a vu ses amis...Il les a vus. Quels amis a-t-il vus? Lesquels a-t-il vus?

Il a vu des films. Il en a vu.

[...]

Voilà l'explication que le professeur a donnée.


----------



## Cath.S.

des nouvelles de lui, j'_en_ avais attendues en vain 
des nouvelles de lui, j'_en_ avais attendu en vain 

On ne fait jamais l'accord avec _en_ pour la raison exposée par Marget, personnellement j'ai instantanément perçu la première phrase comme fautive. 

En revanche on doit faire l'accord si l'on dit : 
_je* les* avais attendues en vain_ (c.o.d.)


----------



## calembourde

Hello,

I know that to say "the two chairs that I bought last week" I would say:

_Les deux chaises que j'ai acheté*es* la semaine dernière..._

because the past participle has to agree with the subject. But what if I don't mention the actual noun in the sentence? For example:

_Des chaises ? J'en ai deux que j'ai acheté(es?) la semaine dernière._

Does the verb have to agree with the plural 'chaises' or not? 

Actually now that I think about it, I wonder what would happen for a similar phrase:

_Des dictionnaires? J'en ai un tas que j'ai acheté au fil des années._

Does _acheté_ agree with _tas_ or _dictionnaires_?


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello

Very interesting question.

Apparently there are no agreement with l'article partitif "en". So no need to worry about that 


_Des chaises ? J'en ai deux que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière. 
Des dictionnaires? J'en ai un tas que j'ai acheté au fil des années. 
_


----------



## calembourde

Very useful answer, thanks. 

So in the second one, is it that there is no agreement with _en_, or is it that _acheté_ agrees with _tas_? If I said:

_Des haricots? J'en avais une poignée que j'ai mangé._

Should it be _mangé_ or _mangée_ (to agree with _poignée_)? I guess I ate the beans but not the 'handful' as such, so I'm guessing _mangé_ but I'm not sure.


----------



## Catani

Bonjour à tous

Sachant bien qu'on fait l'accord du participe passé des verbes dont l'auxiliaire est AVOIR _quand l'objet du verbe précède le verbe_ ...

p.ex.  j'ai pris une photo de la manif.
        je *l'*ai pris*e* avec mon portable.

Faut-il faire de même dans une phrase où l'objet du verbe est le pronom "*en*"?

p.ex.   - Tu as trouvé *des balles*?
          - Oui j'*en* ai trouv*ées*.  [?]

voire ...
         - Oui, j'*en *ai trouv*ées* [?] six.

Merci d'avance

Catani


----------



## floise

Bonjour Catani,



> Lorsque le complément d'objet  direct est le pronom personnel "*en*", le participe passé  peut être accordé ou laissé invariable.
> 
> _Voyez ces fruits, en  avez-vous mangé?
> Voyez ces fruits, en avez-vous mangés?_​  Dans le premier exemple, "*en*"  n'est pas senti comme un pluriel. Il représente plutôt une  substance "massière", presque indivisible, abstraite :  _Des fruits, j'en ai mangé_, c'est la "substance  fruit" qui est mangée.
> Dans le second exemple, "*en*"  représente les fruits et plus spécialement "tant de fruits  mangés".
> On pourra se passer  avantageusement de ces finesses et laisser le participe passé *toujours  invariable* lorsque l'objet direct placé avant est le pronom  "*en*". Cette règle est valable même si "*en*"  est associé à un adverbe de quantité (_Des films, j'en ai  beaucoup vu_).


Source: Accord du participe passé précédé de en

Floise


----------



## jann

You may also be interested in this thread.


----------



## marget

Can anyone suggest a translation that distinguishes the agreement (or lack thereof) of the past  participle with en?  I suppose a good sentence would be : Voyez ces fruits, en avez-vous mangé/s ?  Is it simply a matter of "Do you see that fruit" and "Do you see those fruits" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

I don't think there is any difference in translation as it is only a matter of perception… Anyway, don't bother with the agreement of the past participle with _en_: simply stick to the no-agreement rule with _en _and you will never make any mistakes.


----------



## floise

Hi Marget,

I think it's more a matter of perceiving fruit as a mass noun vs. as some individual items. 

_Des fruits, j'en ai mangé. = I have eaten fruit / some fruit (mass noun, a general assertion)_
_
 Voyez ces fruits, en avez-vous mangés? = Have you eaten some pieces of fruit? Have you eaten some of these fruits? (specific plural items)

_Floise


----------



## Sharrow

Please could you tell me if the past participle has to agree with 'en', as in the following sentence :

vous avez écouté de la musique hier soir ?
oui, nous en avons écouté (e) 

Merci


----------



## Sharrow

Similarly, 

il est revenu de la Suisse ?  oui, il en est revenu (e) ???


----------



## Harmione

Non, il n'y a jamais d'accord de participe passé avec *en*, car *en *remplace toujours un complément de verbe introduit par *de*. L'accord du participe passé conjugué avec *avoir *se fait avec le complément d'objet direct (sans préposition) lorsqu'il est placé avant le verbe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Harmione said:


> Non, il n'y a jamais d'accord de participe passé avec *en*, car *en *remplace toujours un complément de verbe introduit par *de*. L'accord du participe passé conjugué avec *avoir *se fait avec le complément d'objet direct (sans préposition) lorsqu'il est placé avant le verbe.


Non. On *peut* parfois faire l'accord, comme dans _Des pommes, j'en ai mangé*es* deux aujourd'hui _(voir ce lien-ci et ce lien-là )_._ Mais _Des pommes, j'en ai mang*é* deux aujourd'hui_ est également correct et c'est d'ailleurs la version que j'utilise personnellement…



Sharrow said:


> Similarly,
> il est revenu de la Suisse ?  oui, il en est revenu (e) ???



Avec l'auxilliaire _être_, c'est le sujet qui dicte l'accord :
_*Il* est revenu de Suisse. → *Il* en est revenu.
*Elle* est revenu*e* de Suisse. → *Elle* en est revenu*e*._


----------



## adidas4628

J'ai bu de l'eau.  J'en ai bu(e). "en" ça veut dire "de l'eau", mais je ne sais pas, esk il y a un additionel "e" à la fin de "bu". merci.


----------



## Renaudbb

No "e".

"Il y a des pommes. J'en ai pris."
(it's easier with female nouns, because you can "heard" the rule - if you have enough french language in your "ears")


----------



## Paul575

Bonjour 

Our grammar tutor said today that when the personal pronoun 'en' is put into sentences, there is never agreement with the past participle. He used the example:

Il a trop mangé de moules au restaurant hier soir --> Il y en a trop mangé hier soir. 

I had thought mangé would become mangées because moules (feminine plural) is a preceding direct object. But this would suggest otherwise - can anybody please explain why? And give me some examples? 

Merci en avance


----------



## jann

Hello Paul575, 

It's true that past participles agree with preceding direct objects.... but actually grammarians differ about agreement with _en_.

Some say that there should be no agreement with _en.  _They justify this by saying that _en_ is a neutral pronoun that indicates "_de cela, une partie/quantité de cela_," and that it really a determinative complement to _"une partie_" and not the direct object of the verb.

Other grammarians take your point of view, and say that _en_ represents the direct object, and consequently they allow agreement with _en_ when it represents a direct object and precedes the participle.

Since both are accepted, I would advise you to do what your instructor prefers... especially since he seems to prefer the easy (no agreement) version! 

I'm transferring your question into an existing discussion on the topic.  You'll find examples, explanation, and links in the preceding posts.  Let me also cite a relevant portion of the TLFi dictionary entry below.



> *Rem.* Accord de la forme adj. du verbe. Lorsque _en_ est compl. d'obj. d'un part. passé conjugué avec _avoir_ et qu'il le précède, le part. passé est gén. invar. On justifie l'invariabilité en disant que ,,en est un neutre partitif signifiant « de cela, une partie de cela » et qu'il est complément déterminatif du nom _partie_ (ou _quantité_) sous entendu`` (Grev. 1969, § 795). L'usage toutefois est indécis et en relation avec un adv. de quantité (_beaucoup, combien, tant_), le part. passé peut s'accorder [...]


As a side note, I've noticed one of those earlier posts that I'd like to reply to... 


calembourde said:


> I know that to say "the two chairs that I bought last week" I would say: _Les deux chaises que j'ai acheté*es* la semaine dernière..._
> 
> because the past participle has to agree with the subject--> *object*. But what if I don't mention the actual noun in the sentence? For example: _Des chaises ? J'en ai deux que j'ai acheté(es?) la semaine dernière._





DearPrudence said:


> Hello
> 
> Very interesting question.  Apparently there are no agreement with l'article partitif "en". So no need to worry about that
> 
> _Des chaises ? J'en ai deux que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière.
> Des dictionnaires? J'en ai un tas que j'ai acheté au fil des années.  _


Although I do not personally make agreement after _en_, I think I would make agreement in this case... not with _en_, but with _que_... which represents _des chaises_ in the first sentence (f.pl.) and _un tas_ in the 2nd sentence (m.sing.) 

_Des chaises ? J'en ai acheté deux. _ *but* _ J'en ai deux que j'ai achetées.
Des dictionnaires? J'en ai acheté un tas.  _*but*_ J'en ai un tas que j'ai achetés.
_
However, I haven't checked Grevisse... and I probably should have before sticking my neck out like that.


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> don't bother with the agreement of the past participle with _en_: simply stick to the no-agreement rule with _en _and you will never make any mistakes.


----------



## beri

Dans « une image moins idyllique que celle qu’on m’en avait donné », il faut bien mettre _donné_ au féminin, pour l’accorder avec celle?
Merci!


----------



## Bezoard

Oui. Plus exactement, on accorde avec "que" qui lui-même représente "celle".


----------

